# Wall & Floor Tiles



## pfellows (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi, 
Can anyone send me links to websites that sell ceramic wall and floor tiles in the Algarve?
I am trying to get an idea of prices per square metre.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have a look at Leroy Merlin Leroy Merlin - Bricolage, Construção, Decoração e Jardim -Leroy Merlin Homepage but you'd probably get a better deal or discount from local supplier.
Make sure you overbuy, tiles always being discontinued so difficult to get spares to replace damaged tiles.


----------

